

How Art History Majors Power U.S. Economy - cwan
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-01-06/postrel-how-art-history-majors-power-the-u-s-.html

======
ekm2
His professors “stressed that they weren’t there to teach us a soon-to-be
obsolete skill or two about a specific language or operating system ... but
rather the foundations of the field, for example: characteristics of languages
and operating systems, how one deals with complex projects and works with
others, what is actually computable, the analysis of algorithms, and the
mathematical and theoretical foundations of the field, to pick just a few
among many. That education has held me in good stead and I’ve often pitied the
folks who try to compete during a lifetime of constant technological change
without it.”

